# دراسة جدوى لمشروع البلوك الأسمنتي



## gorashi (27 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
الإخوة الأعزاء
أرغب في عمل مصنع صغير لإنتاج البلوك الأسمنتي المفرغ ولدي عدة أسئلة ياريت لو تساعدوني في الإجابة عليها
1- كيف تتم خلطة البلوك الأسمنتي؟
2- كم ينتج واحد طن من الأسمنت مع الخلطات الإضافية من البلوك الأسمنتي؟
3- كم سعر ماكينة صنع البلوك البياضة المتحركة وأين؟
وياريت لو في أحد لديه دراسة جدوى لمثل هذا المشروع يمدنا بها كما أني سمعت بأن هناك مصانع سورية الصنع ياريت لو حد يعطينا عنا معلومات
وشاكر لكم تعاونكم
اخوكم قرشي من السودان


----------



## المساعد 1 (31 يناير 2010)

أنواع المصانع
1- مصنع أتوماتيكى بالكامل
2- مصنع نصف أتوماتيكى 
3- مصنع البياضة أو ال egglaying machines
أنواع البلوك الأسمنتى
1 - بلوك أسمنتى عادى ( هناك عدة مقاسات أكثرها أنتشاراً مقاس 40*20* 20 )
2 - بلوك أسمنتى عازل للحرارة thermal block ( أيضاً يوجد عدة مقاسات و أكثرهم أنتشاراً المقاس السابق )
3-  بلوك أنترلوك عادى أو ملون و يستخدم فى الأرصفة ( كما بالصورة )

4-  كربستون بلوك و يستخدم فى حواف الأرصفة


هناك بعض المصانع التى تقوم بأنتاج أول نوعين فقط و تكون أرخص بنسبة قليلة عن التي تستطيع أنتاج الأنترلوك العادى....و تزيد النسبة فى حالة الأنترلوك الملون.
المواد اللازمة لأنتاج البلوك و عذراً أذا أختلفت المسميات
1- أسمنت
2- رمل
3- رجش ( أعتقد يسمى شرشور فى دول الخليج ) أو crushed stone
4- مياه
المصانع أسعارها تختلف حسب الأتى:
1- بلد المنشأ ( أقلهم سعراً الصينى ثم التركى ثم الأوروبى )
2- نوع المصنع ( أتوماتيك - نصف أتوماتيك- بياضة egg laying.......و أقلهم سعراً و أنتاجاً البياضة )
3- أنتاجية المصنع فى الشفت ( أقل أنتاج يومى تقريباً 8000 ألاف بلوك بأعتبار اليوم به شفت واحد أو 8 ساعات عمل و أعلى أنتاج رأيته كان 50 ألف بلوك.....ربنا يبارك لصاحبه )
قمت بزيارة بعض المصانع فى الأمارات قبل بدء التجهيز و كان معظمهم يعمل بالأوتوماتيك سواء كامل أو نصف اتوماتيك.
التجهيزات المطلوبة مع الماكينة ( على قدر ما أسعفت الذاكرة )
1- الماكينة نفسها
2- المولد mold لصب البلوك داخله ليأخذ الشكل المعتاد......و عادةً بتحتاج الى 5 أنواع أو أكتر من المولد و أكثرهم أنتشاراً هو قياس 40*20*20 المسمط solid و المفرغ hollow .
3- البالتات وهى اللتى يتم وضع البلوك عليها بعد خروجه من الماكينة و يترك عليها الى أن يجف سواء التجفيف أتوماتيك أو عن طريق أشعة الشمس و تحتاج فى حدود 1000 بالتة و من الممكن عملها فى ورشة حدادة بدلاً من شرائها عن طريق الشركة الموردة للمصنع لخفض التكاليف
4- الخلاط أو ال mixer و هو ما يتم خلط المواد الخام بداخله تمهيداً لدخولها الماكينة.
5- حاوية الأسمنت او ال CEMENT SILO و يتم تخزين الأسمنت بها قبل دخوله الى الخلاط
6- بعض السيور الناقلة لنقل المواد من أماكن تخزينها الى الخلاط
7- غرفة التجفيف الألى ( أختيارية )
8- روبوت الألتقاط أو ال picking robot ( غالى جداً......حوالى 60 ألف دولار ) و كل و ظيفته تنحصر فى تجميع البلوك الخارج من الماكينة فى مجموعات يتم وضع كل مجموعة على حدة على ونش شوكة لتأخذ الى مكان التخزين و التجفيف
كل النقاط السابقة عدا البالتات و غرفة التجفيف الألى و روبوت الألتقاط.....تكلفت من شركة تركية حوالى 170 ألف دولار للمصنع الأوتوماتيك بدون غرفة التجفيف الألى
البالتات كما ذكرت نحاول تصنيعها لخفض التكلفة
غرفة التجفيف الألى يتم الأستعاضة عنها بالتجفيف بواسطة أشعة الشمس و بالطبع تأخذ وقت اكثر.
روبوت الألتقاط يتم الأستعاضه عنه بتجميع البلوك بواسطة ونش الشوكة و أيضا تستهلك وقت و بترول أكثر.
نفس الشركة عرضت مصنع البياضة على 140 ألف دولار
و يتراوح سعر المصانع الأتوماتيك الصينى من 100 الى 130 ألف دولار
سعر البالتات فى الشركة التركية حوالى 200 درهم للواحدة و نحتاج ل 1000 بالتة أذن المجموع 200 ألف درهم ( ولكننا نبحث صنع البالتات بمعرفتنا لخفض التكاليف )
بعض المعدات الأخرى
1- سيارات نقل ( التكلفة المبدئية 170 ألف درهم لسيارة واحدة )
2- لودر أو شيول ( التكلفة المبدئية 90 ألف درهم لعدد 1 شيول )
3- ونش شوكة fork lift ( التكلفة المبدئية 180 ألف درهم لعدد 2 ونش شوكة )
و نعتمد فى تمويلهم على التقسيط.
و من المتطلبات لتركيب المصنع الأتوماتيك أو النصف أتوماتيك قاعدة أسمنتية ( صبية خرسانة ) لتركيب الماكينة عليها و هى غير مطلوبة فى مصنع البياضة.
و تتكلف فى حدود 200 ألف درهم للمصنع المتفق عليه مع الشركة ( تقوم الشركة بأعطائك الأبعاد المطلوبة و بناءً عليها يتم حساب التكلفة )
عدد العمال فى الشفت بيكون فى حدود من 8 الى 10 عمال
تقوم الشركة المشترية للمصنع بدفع مصاريف الأقامة والسفر لعدد 2 مهندسين من الشركة الموردة عند بدء التركيب و ذلك لتركيب الماكينة و تدريب العمال.
و بعض الشركات الصينية الموردة تشترط حصول المهندس على 50 دولار فى اليوم كمصروف جيب.
هناك بالطبع مصاريف أخرى أذكر منها :
1- مصاريف فتح الأعتماد
2- مصاريف بناء مبانى الأدراة و مبنى المصنع و سكن العمال ( سكن العمال من الممكن أن يكون خارجى )
3- مصاريف تأمين الشحنة من ميناء المغادرة الى ميناء الوصول و من الممكن التفاوض أى من الطرفين يتحملها.
4- مصاريف تأمين الشحنة من ميناء الوصول الى أرض المصنع
5- مصاريف تجهيز المبانى من مكاتب و كراسى و أجهزة كمبيوتر و خلافه.
6- مصاريف ترويج و دعاية

أصغر مساحة أرض يتم عليها العمل 3200 متر مربع .....و هى لازمة للتصنيع و التجفيف و التخزين .
و أخيراً إن أصبت فمن الله و إن أخطأت فمن نفسى.


----------



## معماري لاحقا (1 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله في حسناتك*


----------



## عبدالعزيز السيد (29 مايو 2010)

مشكوووور جدا وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## mohtaha (29 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك الجميع


----------



## bo3teeg (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## al3rrrab (15 ديسمبر 2010)

أحسنت .. أفادك الله


----------



## cankretpumb (22 يناير 2011)

*للبيع معدات خرسانة مركزية ومكن بلوك اسمنتى*

*تعد الشركة من اكبر الشركات المتخصصه فى بيع وتاجير المولدات الكهربائية اليابانية الصنع كذلك ماكينات اللحام – ضواغط الهواء 

تتوافر لدينا موالدات كهربائية بمختلف القدرات والتى تبدا من 25 ك الى 1000 ك وات 
كم يتوفر لانخبرةبمجل الخرانة وتصنيع محطات الخلاطات بجميع المواصفات ومكن ابلوك الاسمنتى 
كما يتوافر لدنيا مهندسين دنيو 

الموقع الرسمى للشركه
www.denyo-load.com 


لايتصال 0020100831782/0020117510351 هشام محمد الطوخى*​


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (22 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد 96 (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## morokko (23 فبراير 2012)

merci bqqqqqqqqq


----------



## shaptamo7 (15 أبريل 2015)

*البترجي للبلوك والطوب الاسمنتي*

ياشباب معاكم إبراهيم أبوالليل مبيعات شركة البترجي للبلوك والطوب الاسمنتي بمصنعيها بجدة وينبع أى حد محتاج اى حاجه فالانتاج او المبيعات أنا تحت امره وده جوالي 0582571198


----------

